# Shift-Tab-Event auslösen



## Arno S (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einem JTable ein shift-Tab-Event auslösen.
Ein Tab-Event mache ich wie folgend:

```
Robot rob;
rob = new Robot();
rob.keyPress( KeyEvent.VK_TAB );
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Arno


----------



## Michael... (13. Okt 2010)

Warum? Hast Du keinen Zugriff auf die Klassen bzw. willst Du eine andere Java Anwendung fernsteuern?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Okt 2010)

Introduction to the Java Robot Class in Java &mdash; Developer.com
Listing 9 und drumherum sehen nach Shift aus, keyPress/ keyRelease?
(einfache google-Suche)


----------



## Arno S (13. Okt 2010)

Danke für den Link.
Es funktioniert bereits teilweise.
@Michael: 
Ich möchte manche Spalten überspringen, kann auch die letzte Spalte sein. Darum sollte beim Drücken von Shift+Tab in der ersten Spalte, zB nicht die letzte Spalte (eine Zeile höher), sonder die vorletzte Spalte selektiert sein. Damit ich das  erreiche, möchte ich einfach ein weiteres mal Shift+Tab senden.

Danke 
Arno


----------



## Michael... (13. Okt 2010)

Sowas sollte man eher mit einem SelectionListener regeln.

Wenn's unbedingt mit Robot sein soll, könnten folgendene Zeilen funktionieren.

```
rob.keyPress( KeyEvent.VK_SHIFT);
rob.keyPress( KeyEvent.VK_TAB);
```
Hab selbst aber noch nie großartig was mit Robot gemacht.


----------



## Arno S (13. Okt 2010)

Danke,
ich bin dabei es mit rob.keyPress umzusetzen. Es funktioniert in die linke Spalte  zu springen, aber nicht von der ersten Spalte  auf die vorletzte Spalte. Das muß ich noch genauer anschauen, aber vermutlich wäre der Weg über den SelectionListener der richtige.

Danke
Arno


----------

